# Cheney's Attire at Auschwitz



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 29, 2005)

Cheney criticized for his attire at Auschwitz:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story2&u=/nm/holocaust_cheney_dress_dc


Regards,


Steve


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 29, 2005)

I laughed so hard when I saw some of those photos. 

There was a photo with Mr. Cheney and one of his daughters from the following day where he was dressed appropriately. 

It makes you wonder who he was trying to offend.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2005)

Well it might be considered poor taste.

Yet, I saw some pictures of others who were wearing Tan and Not Black. Hmmm? No articles on them.

So, if The VP did not wear his warmest clothes and caught a cold, he would be berated for being stupid and not wearing his warmest coat. If he traveled and did not have a warm enough coat and one was provided to save money, as opposed to him going out and putting it on the TAB for us Citizens to pick up. You see it is a no win situtation. 


NOTE: I personally do not like the existing administration, yet this does not stop me from asking logical questions, or wondering if people were just looking for something to be upset about with the USA. Maybe becase we sent the VP and not the President, people were upset. Oh well.


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 29, 2005)

Rich ... here is a logical question for you.


You are travelling to an official memorial honoring 1.6 million casualties of war. What do you think would be appropriate attire?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Rich ... here is a logical question for you.
> 
> 
> You are travelling to an official memorial honoring 1.6 million casualties of war. What do you think would be appropriate attire?



I  would have a suit, Dark Color, and I would have a long coat, most likely my Leather one.

Yet, neither of these are extremely warm. It did look cold outside, and the rest were dressed in Furs and wool, and maybe he did not plan ahead or his assistant did not check the weather report for the area and pack his wool black long coat. I do not have one, so I would have to go buy one.


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 29, 2005)

props to Rich.

Good Answer artyon: 

We wonder why the Vice President didn't know as much?


----------



## Melissa426 (Jan 29, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> We wonder why the Vice President didn't know as much?


This is new. We now have fashion police residing at Martial Talk.

You know what? I can't believe anyone cares. The dead certainly don't. If I am ever tragically murdered by a regime that is the embodiment of evil, anyone who represents the country that helped defeat them  can come to my memorial service dressed in a clown suit if he wants.

My prayers go out to the 6 million victims.  May they find eternal peace.
Melissa


----------



## GAB (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi All,

Who cared the media???

The VP can do what he wants as far as I am concerned, whether you voted for him or not, he is the toughest and sharpest man in the Valley.

Regards, Gary


----------



## ghostdog2 (Jan 29, 2005)

Melissa is right on.

If it were up to the French and the Russians this camp might still be functioning, so their "diplomats" ought to wear mourning clothes. Mr. Cheney looked just fine. Thank you.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 29, 2005)

As much as I loate Cheney, the man, in part, represents America and Americans when he attends events such as this.  His attire wasn't fabulous, but I'm not too bothered by that.  But the idea that some people might be - it's not that the victims of the concentrations camps would care, but he is representing *us*, today.


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 29, 2005)

He just looks like he is cold to me
Oh and i secound, i guess, third Mellisa's comment


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jan 29, 2005)

His presence at the ceremony was enough.  

I agree that perhaps he should have considered a more formal outfit, but I suppose that's splitting hairs.  

I also suppose that I could have taken it as an insult to my murdered family members, but what good would it do?  

Doesn't bring them back.  

Doesn't make history go away.  

Doesn't lessen the presence of anti-semitism and hatred and bigotry in this *modern* world.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 29, 2005)

Mellisa's right,
  who cares what he wore, except a bunch of sore losers.  Better luck in 2008, when u try to run hillary


----------



## Tgace (Jan 29, 2005)

Look Im quoting the bible...I must be a conservative, fundamentalist, religious nutball!!




> Matthew 6 : 25 - 34
> 
> 
> Hear the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ according to Matthew. Jesus taught his disciples, saying.
> ...


"Im happy he came,could have dressed a little nicer"=OK

"Oh my God! Look at what hes wearing, would have been better he not came at all!! What a slob! Oh the Horror! Typical American."=Silly


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 29, 2005)

If anyone is a 'nutball', it would not be for quoting the bible. It is a wonderful book and many of its teachings should be adhered to more closely.

That someone would excuse behavior that is in such bad taste is really strange.

If I showed up at your fathers funeral in my surfing trunks, it might be considered bad taste ... but live and let live, that's what I say. 

However, I am not a representative of the United States of American. I am not at the gathering to represent what is perhaps the biggest atrocity in history.

Can there be not criticism of the current adminstration? Is any comment about there actions treasonous? 

This article was, I think, especially powerful. A contributing editor to the National Review, and part of the Reagan Treasury department. 

http://www.zmag.org/content/showarticle.cfm?SectionID=76&ItemID=7056



> Like Brownshirts, the new conservatives take personally any criticism of their leader and his policies. *To be a critic is to be an enemy.* I went overnight from being an object of conservative adulation to one of derision when I wrote that the US invasion of Iraq was a "strategic blunder."


And no ... _*I, of all people, am not the fashion police*. _Really, what Cheney wore is indeed irrelevant, funny, almost.

Let's talk about the true crimes perpetrated by Cheney, et al. They won the election. And as I have said before, I am fortunate that I can take advantage of the policies they are putting in place. I still think its wrong. But I will profit from it.


----------



## Tgace (Jan 29, 2005)

Im sure the VP woke up that morning thinking hard about what outfit would most offend....:shrug:

Odd that pointing out how silly a huge blow out over a coat and hat gets turned into "Can there be not criticism of the current adminstration? Is any comment about there actions treasonous?"...Criticize away. Just seems like a silly stand to make.


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 29, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Im sure the VP woke up that morning thinking hard about what outfit would most offend....:shrug:


That *exact *irony is what I was pointing out here ....



			
				michaeledward said:
			
		

> It makes you wonder who he was trying to offend.


But, since I am now the fashion police, I'm wondering where I get my stripes.


----------



## The Prof (Jan 29, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Cheney criticized for his attire at Auschwitz:
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story2&u=/nm/holocaust_cheney_dress_dc
> 
> ...


I couldn't help thinking, "what the hell was he thinking."  He probably figured, 
what the hell, I'm not ever going to run for anythng again."  

He really looked pathetic.  But then, look who his running mate was.

Prof


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> props to Rich.
> 
> Good Answer artyon:
> 
> We wonder why the Vice President didn't know as much?



Well there are a couple of other answers also, but I want people to consider them serious and not just a joke.

How many people have had to deal with a grand father or father in getting them dressed for an event or their on time? They are on there own time and also wear what is comfortable and warm, as it is practical and functional even iff it does not match the rest of the outfit or the event.

Now the second one is just as serious. 

Mrs. Cheney: Honey, it is cold out please wear this coat.
VP: Dear, I have to look my best, even though this black over coat is not as warm it is appropriate. 
Mrs: So, you want to catch a cold and die, and leave me alone?
VP: ** Silence , he has been married for this long.
Mrs: So, you do not love, me and want me to live alone because you catch a cold and do not want to wear this warm coat.
VP: Yes Dear, I will wear the coat.

The VP is still a person, and he has a personal life as well. 

:asian:


----------



## Tgace (Jan 29, 2005)

Its a silly bone to pick IMO.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 29, 2005)

I was going to reply earlier today but ran out of time as I had training to do. 
I haven't read all the posts on this subject but either way, gonna throw in my two bits and leave it at that. 

Diplomacy and statemanship takes priority over personal comfort. Cheney is representing the United States, the ones who liberated the camps and cared for the prisoners. It was a horrifying day to the U.S. soldiers to walk into the camp and see their fellow human beings as living skeletons and the conditions they had to endure under lock and guard and waiting for thier turn for the ovens. All of this enacted by (again) their fellow human beings. 
I am disappointed at Cheney's choice of attire for this solem occasion. It speaks loudly that he was indeed thinking of himself and his comfort than the reason that they were there. The europeans that were there obviously had their own ideas about the parka and it certianly put us in a bad light. Respect is a big part of diplomacy, showing it and enduring a (relatively) brief time of discomfort shows that our minds are elsewhere than upon ourselves. 
It's a small wonder, when our diplomats act this way that the rest of the world is losing respect for us as a nation, in small ways. 
Here is one example while it's not stated that it has anything to do with Cheney's attire it does show what some of the euros think about us.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 29, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Its a silly bone to pick IMO.....




I'd have to disagree.

We have an important international event, a major state function.  Dignitaries from all over Europe, if not the world, are in attendance.  The ceremony is one the United States has honored for decades.  This was the 60th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz.

The Vice President of the most powerful nation on the planet is there to represent 275 million people.  

He dresses like he's going to a Nebraska Huskers' game.

Now, Feisty will tell you, I am a vulgar man.  I hate dressing up.  If I get into a suit, someone is getting married or buried.  My default setting is a sweatshirt and jeans.  Denim is my second skin.  But even a classless dolt such as myself can recognize that our leaders have to present a better image than that to the world community.

Cheney can afford to buy the warmest overcoat with the nicest lining available, the best gloves, a stylish fur hat and ermine earmuffs.  He's able to purchase electrically heated socks if he'd wanted them.  

The other dignitaries were dressed well...and they sucked it up for the occasion...and we're left wondering what Cheney's Chief of Staff was doing while this was going on.  How does one let one's boss show up to such an event dressed thus?

Consider this:  No member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff would have shown up to such a ceremony dressed as Cheney was, even if they had attended in civilian clothes.  People holding such station are held to a higher standard, or are supposed to be.  


Regards,



Steve


----------



## ghostdog2 (Jan 29, 2005)

I certainly hope VP Cheney knows that he let down the French and Russian diplomats and disappointed the Washington Post. God knows, substance means nothing and clothes make the man on these important fashion occasions.
Maybe we can get a male model to take Kate Moss to the next big event. Ralph Lauren, our new Secretary of State (Fashion) can select the outfits. 
Oh, and I sure hope the "euros", as someone quaintly called them, spend half as much time worrying about what we think of them as some people here spend worrying about what they think of us. Frankly, I don't give a damn what they think of Cheney's wardrobe. I suspect about half of them wished they'd been smart enuf to wear something warm. The fact they could have those thoughts in a language other than German was one more reason to be glad he was there.
Face it, he's not a style guy, but he's a good one to have your back.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 29, 2005)

ghostdog2 said:
			
		

> Face it, he's not a style guy, but he's a good one to have your back.




Well, that IS how he's going about screwing the country, now that you mention it.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Kempogeek (Jan 29, 2005)

Just a thought. What would Cheney wear to a ceremony for the anniversary of the attack on Pearl Harbor or the D-Day invasion? After seeing the picture, I have to wonder. Best regards, Steve


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 29, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Just a thought. What would Cheney wear to a ceremony for the anniversary of the attack on Pearl Harbor or the D-Day invasion? After seeing the picture, I have to wonder. Best regards, Steve


This ???


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah. Probably that.

You forgot the lei.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 29, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Yeah. Probably that.
> 
> You forgot the *lei*.
> 
> ...


Don't cha mean LIE?? :lol:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 29, 2005)

The nicest thing to say is that this is dumbass bad manners. The least nice thing to say is that it is beautifully reflective of American arrogance.

Sheesh, it's like he never had to dress nice for Thanksgiving at his Gramdma's house when he was a kid. Or maybe he never heard of really good thermal underwear, electric socks, a good pair of IsoToners and one of them big Russian fur hats?

Oh well. At least he ain't at Bitburg, speechifying about the poor victimized SS and lying about how he helped liberate a death-camp personally...it's more than Ronald Reagan could have said.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 30, 2005)

We have become so relaxed in the United States that we easily wave off the importance of good manners.  This man has people to think for him, dress him.  I seriously have a hard time believe that there is not access to very, very warm dress clothing for our administration.

 Perhaps we're not too concerned with manners such as what a person wears, but other countries are, and this, baby, is part of what the job is all about - international relations.

 Even from a self-defense standpoint, surely some could recognize that good and proper manners just might save one's life?


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Jan 30, 2005)

:soapbox: 
I dont give a rip what anybody wears to whatever event. Manners? Manners means following through with what you believe to be the right thing to do. I'm sure the Nazi pukes that killed all those people were dressed in their finest Class A military uniforms and I'm sure Hitler was wearing a nice suit when he gave the order. The American grunt who first found the camps and opened the gates had been trudging through mud and snow for months. I'd bet he didnt look his best either, but the people in camps were just glad to see an American there. 

Remember the other representatives there were representing people America either protected or saved, then turned around and became our biggest critics while selling weapons to terrorists.


----------



## Kempogeek (Jan 30, 2005)

2 big thumbs up for the Cheney image Michaeledward. You hit the nail on the head. As for me, if I was to attend a ceremony for Pearl Habor, D-Day or any other services honoring the veterans, I would be in my Sunday best from top to bottom. It would be the least I could do to show respect and thanks for the people who answered the call and came back. And especially the ones who made the ultimate sacrafice. I salute and bow to you all. Best regards, Steve


----------



## Melissa426 (Jan 30, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Our leaders have to present a better image than that to the world community.
> 
> People holding such station are held to a higher standard, or are supposed to be.


I guess I just don't care about the opinions of people who judge us by what clothes we wear to a memorial service.

Am I ashamed, as a US citizen, that the VP showed up at this ceremoney in a parka? Not in the least. If you are, I suggest there are about a zillion more important things you ought to be worrying about.

If the leader of Russia or France came to the US in mid-January for a wreath laying ceremoney at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier and he was wearing a "snow-blowing" parka, would I be offended?  Not at all.  

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jan 30, 2005)

Melissa, I am positive that HHJH began this thread as a discussion, nothing more.  He's probably one of the _last_ people who'd be concerned with superficialities like that.  KT


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 30, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree.
> 
> We have an important international event, a major state function. Dignitaries from all over Europe, if not the world, are in attendance. The ceremony is one the United States has honored for decades. This was the 60th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz.
> 
> ...


Vulgar?  _Hardly_.

Comfortable?  I hope so!


----------



## Melissa426 (Jan 30, 2005)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Melissa, I am positive that HHJH began this thread as a discussion, nothing more. He's probably one of the _last_ people who'd be concerned with superficialities like that. KT


I know. :asian: 

I have nothing but respect for him, and just about everyone else on this forum. It's a good thing to have differences of opinions. Challenges us all to grow a little more.

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 30, 2005)

*warning - minor thread gank*

OK.  I am curious.  

When I go to a big important event - a wedding, a funeral, a bat mitzvah, a baptism, a graduation, etc etc (and to church on Sunday), I try to dress for the event.  I don't have a fur coat or diamonds, but I put on nice-looking clothes, try to make myself look a bit nicer for the occasion.  

Does that mean that if I can't dress up, I'm a *bad person*?  I don't think so.

But since when was dressing appropriately and showing respect a silly thing?  Are we all going the way of sweatpants to weddings now?


----------



## The Prof (Jan 30, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I was going to reply earlier today but ran out of time as I had training to do.
> I haven't read all the posts on this subject but either way, gonna throw in my two bits and leave it at that.
> 
> Diplomacy and statemanship takes priority over personal comfort. Cheney is representing the United States, the ones who liberated the camps and cared for the prisoners. It was a horrifying day to the U.S. soldiers to walk into the camp and see their fellow human beings as living skeletons and the conditions they had to endure under lock and guard and waiting for thier turn for the ovens. All of this enacted by (again) their fellow human beings.
> ...


Eloquently spoken, I agree!

Prof


----------



## The Prof (Jan 30, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree.
> 
> We have an important international event, a major state function. Dignitaries from all over Europe, if not the world, are in attendance. The ceremony is one the United States has honored for decades. This was the 60th anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz.
> 
> ...


Great response. I too hate dressing up, I like raggedy jeans with rips and holes, I cut all my Tee shirts. It's so bad it aggrevates my wife. She says a 65 year old man should know better. Well I do know better. Funerals, weddings, dinners etc., I actually wear appropriate attire and I look good. (at least I think I do) 

The VP was a disgrace to our country.

Prof


----------



## PeachMonkey (Jan 30, 2005)

Gray Phoenix said:
			
		

> Remember the other representatives there were representing people [/color]America either protected or saved, then turned around and became our biggest critics while selling weapons to terrorists.




Selling weapons to terrorists?  You mean like the the mujahedeen in Afghanistan?

Oh, wait, that was the US.

Sorry for the thread gank.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jan 30, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> *warning - minor thread gank*
> 
> OK. I am curious.
> 
> ...


Feisty, I am afraid that unfortunately that is the way things are headed.

When I first read HHJH's intro to this thread, my reaction was, as I more or less stated, "Who cares what he was wearing as long as he was present?"  I just don't know if it would make a particle of difference to *the Euros* (as someone referred to them) _what_ Cheney was wearing so much as whether he was there as Bush's representative.  I think Bush's absence just might be what would provoke any reaction.  Just a thought ...  KT


----------



## Tgace (Jan 30, 2005)

I would say it was disrespectful if there was "intent". If people believe the VP had some sort of intent in his action I could see being irate...equating it to some sort of "spitting" on the event is silly though. If it was some sort or bad decision with no intent, the polite thing to do is make mention of it and hope the person dosent do it again.


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Jan 31, 2005)

> Selling weapons to terrorists? You mean like the the mujahedeen in Afghanistan?
> 
> Oh, wait, that was the US.


I was hoping someone would catch that... I admit nobody is perfect, especialy me. However, I still believe that selling weapons to the Afgans to beat back the Russians was the moral thing to do. Pulling out early and abandoning them to the Russians was WRONG. 

To stay on topic and play a little devils advocate, where did the tradition of dressing up come from? Are we to perpetutate class conflict by trying to out glam each other at the events only the aristocracy can afford to put on?

I wonder?:shrug:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jan 31, 2005)

Gray Phoenix said:
			
		

> <snip>
> Are we to perpetutate class conflict by trying to out glam each other at the events only the aristocracy can afford to put on?
> 
> I wonder?:shrug:


Firstly, if it is an event *only the aristocracy can afford to put on*, most of us probably wouldn't be there.

Secondly, only the 'new money' are vulgar enough to parade their wealth.  Old money look like they went into the rubbish heap to find something to wear b_ecause they don't care -- they have absolutely nothing to prove to anyone_.

However, appropriate dress is expected on certain occasions because that's what the societal norm is, was, or has become.  Most of you men hate getting dressed up (I think it's the tie thing that irks most of you) because:  1) you may have to be *dressed* to go to work every day
2) your job may not require you to be *dressed*, so putting on a suit and tie is an alien concept
3) you're uncomfortable in [possibly] a jacket and pants which are tailored to look like Omar's work :shrug:  - or are too small because you haven't had to wear the suit in ages:miffer: 

Most women don't mind getting *dressed* from time to time if they wear casual clothing every day.  I am expected to come to work dressed appropriately, which means dressier because I deal with corporate and business people and that's how _they_ dress.

Guess the short answer is:  whatever the situation calls for.:idunno:


----------



## loki09789 (Jan 31, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Rich ... here is a logical question for you.
> 
> 
> You are travelling to an official memorial honoring 1.6 million casualties of war. What do you think would be appropriate attire?


Don't we teach our children not to judge a book by its cover?

This smacks of the same type of journalism that use to surround a certain former VP that was seen as a 'lame duck' by the name of Quayle.  Come on, once the press pidgeon holes you nothing you do will change that.

If we are going to go into the 'looks' and appropriate discussion we can look a little closer and lower to our own bellys as martial artists.  I have seen many an MA argue that looking/being 'fit' as a role model has nothing to do with whether you're a good MArtist...why would a parka and hat be any different?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 31, 2005)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Don't we teach our children not to judge a book by its cover?
> 
> This smacks of the same type of journalism that use to surround a certain former VP that was seen as a 'lame duck' by the name of Quayle. Come on, once the press pidgeon holes you nothing you do will change that.
> 
> If we are going to go into the 'looks' and appropriate discussion we can look a little closer and lower to our own bellys as martial artists. I have seen many an MA argue that looking/being 'fit' as a role model has nothing to do with whether you're a good MArtist...why would a parka and hat be any different?


Cheney's dress did not indicate he is, yes or no, an unfit or incapable leader...it demonstrates a lack of care for his attire at a very somber and international memorial service.  

As some have said, they think it's trivial to worry about this.

I tend to disagree.  Is it the *most important thing in the world*?  No, but it's ridiculous that, as someone mentioned above, Cheney's handlers couldn't get him into a fur-lined whatever Thinsulate something that looked a little more somber.


----------



## GAB (Jan 31, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Cheney's dress did not indicate he is, yes or no, an unfit or incapable leader...it demonstrates a lack of care for his attire at a very somber and international memorial service.
> 
> As some have said, they think it's trivial to worry about this.
> 
> I tend to disagree. Is it the *most important thing in the world*? No, but it's ridiculous that, as someone mentioned above, Cheney's handlers couldn't get him into a fur-lined whatever Thinsulate something that looked a little more somber.


Hi All,

Most of the post's are forgetting...He was the most important person at this memorial from a USA standpoint...

Secret Service is the culpret. They wanted him to stand out, so they could protect him... 

CIA gave them some bad information and they responded.

Intellegence is the reason for this goof up FBI could not be involved because the event was out of the country.

He was diverting attention from the election that was not going to go off well and needed more critisim to keep him in the eye of the public.:whip: 

Feisty and Hardhead are working very hard to keep us informed...

Regards, Gary


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jan 31, 2005)

So--vote now.

Is Dick Cheney, our VEEP,: a) an ignorant dumbass, or b) a beautiful example of recent American arrogance and belligerence abroad?


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 31, 2005)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> So--vote now.
> 
> Is Dick Cheney, our VEEP,: a) an ignorant dumbass, or b) a beautiful example of recent American arrogance and belligerence abroad?


Is there an 'All of the Above'  box?

Yeah, it's easy ... but, accurate


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 31, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Cheney's dress did not indicate he is, yes or no, an unfit or incapable leader...it demonstrates a lack of care for his attire at a very somber and international memorial service. .


 Yeah, I look at it like this:

 I wear ripped jeans and a t shirt on a daily basis.  A leather jacket covered with skulls, shave my hair into a mohawk and dye it red/blue/blonde whatever... 

 And I can still dress in nice clothing and a Tie for somthing as simple as my friends wedding.  

 If **I** can be bothered to dress appropriatly, *HE* should be able to.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jan 31, 2005)

I can just hear Lynn Cheney that morning as they were getting ready to leave the hotel:

"You're wearing that?"

What woman can't relate?


----------



## Bester (Jan 31, 2005)

I vote for self-absorbed rich ******* who is both ignorant and uncaring on how the world sees him, or us, knowing full well that he has the might of our military and economy to punish those who will not worship him.  

Can I get the bonus point for also calling him arrogant and a poor ambasador for America?


----------



## pete (Jan 31, 2005)

if you look closely you can still see the lift ticket attached to his right pocket.


----------



## Tgace (Jan 31, 2005)

Im just kinda aggravated that on the day of remembering one of the most horrific periods of modern history, the VP's attire is one of the biggest stories of the day....should have been a sidebar "and what was up with Cheneys' coat?" issue. Instead of an administration hate fest....the uproar detracted from the event more than the coat itself.

What did the Arab leaders wear BTW?


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 1, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Im just kinda aggravated that on the day of remembering one of the most horrific periods of modern history, the VP's attire is one of the biggest stories of the day....should have been a sidebar "and what was up with Cheneys' coat?" issue. Instead of an administration hate fest....the uproar detracted from the event more than the coat itself.
> 
> What did the Arab leaders wear BTW?


It is ironic that a day that is meant as a memorial to focus on the damage of hate people are letting a coat and hat distract them from the significance, gravity and cause of the occasion.

I like the comments like "It isn't the biggest thing, but it was a bad call/in poor taste" at least there is some perspective there.


----------



## heretic888 (Feb 1, 2005)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> I like the comments like "It isn't the biggest thing, but it was a bad call/in poor taste" at least there is some perspective there.



Ummm... a question:

who exactly on here has been saying otherwise???


----------



## Tgace (Feb 1, 2005)

"The VP was a disgrace to our country."

Theres one....


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 1, 2005)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> Ummm... a question:
> 
> who exactly on here has been saying otherwise???


THis isn't the only place the issue is being discussed.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 1, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> "The VP was a disgrace to our country."
> 
> Theres one....


Maybe a different way of saying it...

I was embarrassed for him, and, by extension, how the USA was represented at the event.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 1, 2005)

Some people in other discussions are implying that the VP intentionally dressed that way to "thumb his nose" at old europe...and it was some way of drawing attention to the US to detract from the event....


----------



## heretic888 (Feb 1, 2005)

Dunno. I'm not Mr. Cheney's psychiatrist. You'd have to ask him (or her).

Then again, considering Cheney's general attitude toward those that disagree with him, I sincerely doubt he's had the good sense to seek therapy of any sort.


----------



## Ray (Feb 3, 2005)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> So--vote now.
> 
> Is Dick Cheney, our VEEP,: a) an ignorant dumbass, or b) a beautiful example of recent American arrogance and belligerence abroad?


Gosh, the whole freaking idea of cultural diversity and accepting people kind of goes out the window if we don't like that person.  

I'm an old man, trying to finish a college degree and in almost every class we have a section on political correctness.  We are taught to use gender neutral language, be respectful of homosexuals and so on.  

One Republican from Wyoming who dresses like he comes from Wyoming (I used to live in Wyoming) instead of how everyone else thinks he should dress and he gets nothing but crap about it.

We, as Americans, are "supposed to" be tolerant of people of other cultures (like those who would just as soon kill us because we are "infidels") and no one can tolerate a man who dresses like Cheney.  Wait, it even gets better, some people would argue that Americans caused others to hate us because some Americans sprang forth from the loins of Europeans who conducted the crusades.  

Sounds like a double standard to me. 

Note: I'm not saying that rmcrobertson, necessarily, practices any type of political correctness or incorrectness.  I just used that quote as an example.


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 3, 2005)

Ray said:
			
		

> Gosh, the whole freaking idea of cultural diversity and accepting people kind of goes out the window if we don't like that person.
> 
> I'm an old man, trying to finish a college degree and in almost every class we have a section on political correctness. We are taught to use gender neutral language, be respectful of homosexuals and so on.
> 
> ...


It it was one Wyomingian, who was dressing like a Wyomingian, why are the photos of from the following day showing this Wyomingian dress so much more appropriately?  

Look for the photo of the Vice President with his Daughter at the camp from Friday.

Mike


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 3, 2005)

Actually, the idea you're attacking is the idea of not simple-mindledly judging other, different people merely because their culture is other and different than ours. It's pretty straightforward--don't be Homer Simpson, lauging at the foreginers on TV because, "Hey! He dresses funny!" Maybe try to understand before you judge...what's the big problem with that? 

Cheney and I pretty much share the same culture. The way he showed up at Auschwitz showed pretty crappy manners, as far as I'm concerned--hell, all it is, is what my Grandma taught me back in the 1950s. 

It's funny. Nobody ever seems to notice the extraordinary political correctness that Limbaugh, Hannity, Savage et al exhibit--how rigid-minded they are in what politics, what behavior, what thought, is acceptable.


----------



## Ray (Feb 3, 2005)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> Actually, the idea you're attacking is the idea of not simple-mindledly judging other, different people merely because their culture is other and different than ours....


I'm not attacking anything.  You are.  I think it was thoughtful of Cheney to be there, paying his respects and plugging "out-doorsy" clothing all at the same time.  Heck, I wasn't even thoughtful enough to show up.




			
				rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> Cheney and I pretty much share the same culture.


 Ah, good, another Republican.  I am too.  



			
				rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> It's funny. Nobody ever seems to notice the extraordinary political correctness that Limbaugh, Hannity, Savage et al exhibit--how rigid-minded they are in what politics, what behavior, what thought, is acceptable.


I don't care how rigid-minded those talk show people are.  And I couldn't less what the other end of the political spectrum says.

And i thought my original resonse was pretty humorus; but the timing and tone might have come off better if it was spoken instead of written.


----------



## Ray (Feb 3, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> It it was one Wyomingian, who was dressing like a Wyomingian, why are the photos of from the following day showing this Wyomingian dress so much more appropriately?
> 
> Look for the photo of the Vice President with his Daughter at the camp from Friday.
> 
> Mike


Mr. Blackwell? Is that you?


----------

